# tobias level 5 venetian



## inchmaster (Jul 20, 2011)

what is the recommended method of burnishing?
can i use 600 and then 1200 as one of my vendors is recommending or should i just use the trowell, also do you have to wax it?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If you are talking about the venetian plaster that I am familiar with, burnishing with a knife will produce a slick and shiny finish. I have learned that when burnishing, a stainless steel kinife will produce the best results. I once gave a quick sand during the process and didn't like the results. It mostly clogged my sandpaper.

I mainly use the Modern Masters brand material.

When you think that you are done burnishing, burnish it more.

Waxing is optional. Car was works. Modern Masters makes a wax topcoat for venetian, but it is a little pricy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What don't you know MT?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

moore said:


> What don't you know MT?


I know moore than you do, na na boo boo, stick your head in doo-doo.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I know moore than you do, na na boo boo, stick your head in doo-doo.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy:I know drywall ,,that's all .
but you are impressive,,,,,,, '' make trips to bucket


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

If it's acrylic based, you can burnish with sand paper but....it will never get that shiny look that you are probably going for. if it's lime based you have to use a trowel.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Moore, I was just answering a question that was posted. Is there anything wrong with that? It just happens that I have been painting for a long time. Venetian plaster is one of the faux finishes that I used to do alot of back when the market was good and people were paying for things like that. 

If you must know, venetian plaster was invented along time ago when there were not means to lift pieces of marble or granite high up on structures. Someone came up with a faux effect that looked like granite or marble that could be put on a lighter meduim that was feasable to lift to a high point on a structure.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Venetian is much easier to gain a polished finish burnishing with ss trowel,and waxing is optional,but looks awesome , yes you can sand with paper but no need.Add color with your mix also,thats the cats a$$


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Moore, I was just answering a question that was posted. Is there anything wrong with that? It just happens that I have been painting for a long time. Venetian plaster is one of the faux finishes that I used to do alot of back when the market was good and people were paying for things like that.
> 
> If you must know, venetian plaster was invented along time ago when there were not means to lift pieces of marble or granite high up on structures. Someone came up with a faux effect that looked like granite or marble that could be put on a lighter meduim that was feasable to lift to a high point on a structure.


 Just messing around with ya,,MT ,,,I know your a pro.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Moore, I was just answering a question that was posted. Is there anything wrong with that? It just happens that I have been painting for a long time. Venetian plaster is one of the faux finishes that I used to do alot of back when the market was good and people were paying for things like that.
> 
> If you must know, venetian plaster was invented along time ago when there were not means to lift pieces of marble or granite high up on structures. Someone came up with a faux effect that looked like granite or marble that could be put on a lighter meduim that was feasable to lift to a high point on a structure.


My new buddy, Is the black faux venetian plaster hard to do, I want black:yes:

Do you use the same colour twice, or two different tones.

I found this you tube vid a long time ago, does this guy got it down right


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have never done black, I don't see what difference color would make. It can be tinted to your desired color. Two coats of the same color makes an excellent finish that looks like it is two different shades. The top coat turns a little translucent in the cavities of the first coat making it look like two different shades.

I was taught to apply it differently than the video. I will apply it with a roller and give the roller random smacks on the wall to define it and also a few knife marks. Then I knock it down while it is still wet. Let it dry, then apply second coat with roller and knife it down tight. Sometimes a little work to get all of the cavities of first coat to fill completely. Let it dry and start burnishing.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have never done black, I don't see what difference color would make. It can be tinted to your desired color. Two coats of the same color makes an excellent finish that looks like it is two different shades. The top coat turns a little translucent in the cavities of the first coat making it look like two different shades.
> 
> I was taught to apply it differently than the video. I will apply it with a roller and give the roller random smacks on the wall to define it and also a few knife marks. Then I knock it down while it is still wet. Let it dry, then apply second coat with roller and knife it down tight. Sometimes a little work to get all of the cavities of first coat to fill completely. Let it dry and start burnishing.


wow--sounds like some extra work? Sure it comes out looking fine tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> wow--sounds like some extra work? Sure it comes out looking fine tho. :thumbsup:


So do you do it somewhat like the guy in the vid, ?????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

what time is breakfast 2buck??? NOON?:brows:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> what time is breakfast 2buck??? NOON?:brows:


no need to work the morning shift, when you have machines:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> no need to work the morning shift, when you have machines:whistling2:


someday he will find that out..haha


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have never done black, I don't see what difference color would make. It can be tinted to your desired color. Two coats of the same color makes an excellent finish that looks like it is two different shades. The top coat turns a little translucent in the cavities of the first coat making it look like two different shades.
> 
> I was taught to apply it differently than the video. I will apply it with a roller and give the roller random smacks on the wall to define it and also a few knife marks. Then I knock it down while it is still wet. Let it dry, then apply second coat with roller and knife it down tight. Sometimes a little work to get all of the cavities of first coat to fill completely. Let it dry and start burnishing.


can you use a little bigger trowel? That little one would take a while.... wondering if they recomend using one that small for a reason or just for simplicity.Also does using a roller just get mud on faster?Really serious about doing that..can you apply with different trowels as to 1rst coat to 2nd? give a tex?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> can you use a little bigger trowel? That little one would take a while.... wondering if they recomend using one that small for a reason or just for simplicity.Also does using a roller just get mud on faster?Really serious about doing that..can you apply with different trowels as to 1rst coat to 2nd? give a tex?


Looks like their not going to help us Chris







, Maybe Cazna has done it before, he will help us:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

chris said:


> can you use a little bigger trowel? That little one would take a while.... wondering if they recomend using one that small for a reason or just for simplicity.Also does using a roller just get mud on faster?Really serious about doing that..can you apply with different trowels as to 1rst coat to 2nd? give a tex?


That is why I use a roller, to get it on faster. If you use a trowel, the smaller the trowel, the more detail you will get on first coat. You want your first coat to have alot of nooks and crannies. When those are filled on second coat, that is what gives you your depth and clarity. I always burnished it with a 6" or 8" knife. I'm sure a larger burnishing tool wouldn't hurt. I don't use trowels, I use knives. I was always afraid with a larger knife, the corners would dig into the surface. Most 10" or 12" knives have a little crown to them.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So do you do it somewhat like the guy in the vid, ?????


Not quite--It also comes in 6gal buckets [very expensive] because I also apply pretty much every type of plaster-I use hawk and trowel,just much faster,you can burn and polish the second coat w/o sanding,you just need to know your timing,there is nothing wrong with what the video shows except the amount of time the guy took,that was 1 expensive wall!!! Trowel size? I use a 10 ss plaster trowel just easier to apply and burnish with.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

It came to me... The way to describe the application of the first coat would be consistently inconsistent. 

The first time that I did any venetian, my mentor that showed me the way, took the labels off of the pails and masked the doorway off. He didn't want anyone knowing what we were doing or how we were doing it. Once finished all of the other trades were marveling about the results. They also asked alot of questions that had to go unanswered.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

When I'm made of money I'm going to go to http://www.oleaspecialtyproducts.com/c-venetian_plaster_tools.html


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

how about a pool trowel? how far will a gallon get you, 3 or 4 sheets of rock?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

chris said:


> how about a pool trowel? how far will a gallon get you, 3 or 4 sheets of rock?


Chris it goes on much thinner than conventional plaster-- you probably yield 3 sheets [8']per gal -2coats but thats not a given. Conventional plasters do about 120sqft per 50lb bag venetian depends on the surface you are applying to and technique


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

*Polishing Venetian*

Hi Guys,

For those of you that may not know this, Joest has a 2 step polishing program for Venetian that goes on the Porter Cable. Step 1: 9" 600 grit SG discs Step 2: 9" 1200 Grit SG. This has just been tested in the N.Y area with Tobias and the results were outstanding. The SG product is to be used dry and the advantage is that the grit is layered onto a web-like carrier with a foam backing that absorbs the fine dust particles allowing the free-grit to buff. Samples are available through various sources. Please email if interested. Very soon a video will be posted on you-tube showing the process.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

inchmaster said:


> what is the recommended method of burnishing?
> can i use 600 and then 1200 as one of my vendors is recommending or should i just use the trowell, also do you have to wax it?


The Joest 600 and 1200 grit foam sandpaper is outstanding. As a final step, you may choose to use a natural 9" natural (not twisted) wool. This will absolutely give you the highest degree of shine. Samples are available...:thumbup:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

M T BUCKETS is this how you do it?




even though there mexican?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope, not how I do it. That looks like they are applying a faux glaze and not venetian plaster.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a look at this video.








Email me for sales inquiries.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

robert seke said:


> Have a look at this video.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBup8OgcMY4
> ...


A demonstration video would be nice.:yes: All you ever find on you tube is a bunch of house wives doing it. I get the basic concept and stuff, but some of the tools and the way they apply it , makes you give your head shake

What level of drywall finish should you do
what type of paint to seal it with (or not)
the pattern(s) or strokes to use
How thick do you apply it
what type of wax do you use etc.

This is a professional site, we could make it so only members could see the video.......somehow.Not sure how

Not that I would do it too much right now, but I can see one day as I age and become less productive and lazy, I will half to become a painter. So that would be a nice system to know when you get stuck working with home owners:whistling2:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Well 2buckCanuck I have an offer even better for you.. I few weeks ago, I posted a note saying I will be in the Toronto area giving free demos of both sander and abrasives. The offer still stands to give you a "live demo". 

Remember, on a thread, there is only so much gibberish you can say before people get turned off and move on. I want to simply get to the point and hope there is enough interest to get a direct callback to discuss more detailed aspects of the product(s). Please feel free to call at 248-765-6345


----------

